# Remote codes for Hitachi TV



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

My Mum has just bought a Hitachi C28WF560N TV. I have tried every code on the on-screen menu and the new codes from Gary's list, but could not find one that works properly and allows her to control the TV with her Tivo remote.

There are 3 or 4 codes which will allow control of the Mute function and will turn off the TV. But none would control the volume or turn the TV back on.

Two of the codes actually made the volume button function as a toggle between wide and narrow screen, or between TV and Text. Not very useful.

Any ideas. I've searched this forum with no luck so far. Thanks


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

bump


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

The remote was made years ago, so it might not work with more modern TVs.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

childe said:


> My Mum has just bought a Hitachi C28WF560N TV. I have tried every code on the on-screen menu and the new codes from Gary's list, but could not find one that works properly and allows her to control the TV with her Tivo remote.
> 
> There are 3 or 4 codes which will allow control of the Mute function and will turn off the TV. But none would control the volume or turn the TV back on.
> 
> ...


You might want to call Hitachi customer services and see if their tvs share remote codes with any other brands, especially if some Hitachis are basically clone models that also appear under another manufacturer name too.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

It's a Vestel clone, 11AK45 chassis. Try Alba, Bush, Goodmans or SEG codes.


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

Thanks - I'll try Fred's suggestions first, then get on to Hitachi. I'll report back if I have any success.


----------



## smiffy (Mar 6, 2002)

Any joy from Hitachi


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

If you can't find a code that works then a new Glo remote should do the trick as it can be programmed from your TV remote :up:


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

I don't think I followed this up after all. My Mum has got used to using her TV remote to turn on and off, then using Tivo as normal.

Because of the vaguaries of her NTL cable box (keeps crashing) she may be moving to Freeview soon, in which case she may replace Tivo  with a Freeview PVR, so this problem may not be a problem for her for much longer.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Consider adding a &#163;5 digital mains timer on the NTL box. Set it to cut the power at say 05:57 and restore it at 05:58 each day. I did that for years with my wobbly Telewest boxes and a daily reboot kept them functioning properly.


----------

